# [RELASE] External Application Chooser (ImagingChooser) now VISTA ready



## floyd (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi there,

I have just finished the VISTA compatible Version of the External Application Chooser for Adobe Lightroom:

http://www.essl.de/wp/2''8/'4/18/imagingchooser-now-vista-ready

Have Fun!

cheers,
dirk


----------



## jid9p80vph (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for your good work, Dirk! I'm on Vista Home Premium, and when I try to install the ImagingChooser I get a "Installation ended prematurely because of an error" error. The event viewer shows two entries (let me know if you want the full details):

First:
Product: ImagingChooser -- Installation operation failed.

Followed by:
Windows Installer installed the product. Product Name: ImagingChooser. Product Version: 1.1.'. Product Language: 1'33. Installation success or error status: 16'3.

I have administrator rights, and all anti-virus and anti-spyware tools were switched off. Any idea what's gone wrong?


----------



## floyd (Apr 20, 2008)

marcb;1334' said:
			
		

> Thanks for your good work, Dirk! I'm on Vista Home Premium, and when I try to install the ImagingChooser I get a "Installation ended prematurely because of an error" error. The event viewer shows two entries (let me know if you want the full details):
> 
> First:
> Product: ImagingChooser -- Installation operation failed.
> ...



Which language has your Windows VISTA? 1'33 sounds like german. I will have a look at the Installer.
But as I don't have any other language as OS then english, I will not be able to test it on a 'foreign language' OS.

cheers,
dirk


----------



## jid9p80vph (Apr 20, 2008)

floyd;1335' said:
			
		

> Which language has your Windows VISTA? 1'33 sounds like german.


 
Nope, I'm running the English version... I turned on MsiInstaller's verbose logging, which gives these cryptic lines (there's lots more, but this seems to be the important part):

Action 22:23:48: WiseNextDlg. 
Action start 22:23:48: WiseNextDlg.
MSI (c) (64:4') [22:23:48:198]: Cloaking enabled.
MSI (c) (64:4') [22:23:48:198]: Attempting to enable all disabled privileges before calling Install on Server
MSI (c) (64:4') [22:23:48:198]: Connected to service for CA interface.
MSI (c) (648) [22:23:48:25']: Entering MsiProvideComponentFromDescriptor. Descriptor: [email protected]^w3Bg(Qu)!!7W'.R>M5KDYSUnf(HA*L[xeX)y, PathBuf: CCEEE', pcchPathBuf: CCEEDC, pcchArgsOffset: CCEE3C
MSI (c) (648) [22:23:48:25']: MsiProvideComponentFromDescriptor called for component {997FA962-E'67-11D1-9396-''A'C9'F27F9}: returning harcoded oleaut32.dll value
MSI (c) (648) [22:23:48:25']: MsiProvideComponentFromDescriptor is returning: '
Action ended 22:23:48: WiseNextDlg. Return value 3.
DEBUG: Error 2896: Executing action WiseNextDlg failed.
Internal Error 2896. WiseNextDlg
Action ended 22:23:48: Welcome_Dialog. Return value 3.
MSI (c) (64:6C) [22:23:48:255]: Doing action: Fatal_Error
Action 22:23:48: Fatal_Error. 
Action start 22:23:48: Fatal_Error.
Action 22:23:48: Fatal_Error. Dialog created
Action ended 22:23:49: Fatal_Error. Return value 2.
Action ended 22:23:49: INSTALL. Return value 3.
MSI (c) (64:6C) [22:23:49:195]: Destroying RemoteAPI object.
MSI (c) (64:4') [22:23:49:2'']: Custom Action Manager thread ending.

I'm not sure if this will be of any assistence...


----------

